# Most reliable coffee machine



## andymort (Mar 19, 2011)

Is there a genral consensus on which brand of coffee machine is the most reliable? I've heard a few horror stories. Thanks.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

If there's one name I'd class as the most reliable, it would have to be Gaggia, as I know of 15 yr old + D90's still going strong.

It depends on the kind of use it will get day in day out, and how it is maintained.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the issue is often the reliability of the owner in terms of regular machine maintenance and usage procedure, I have had four machines over the years and only one problem which was caused by me not descaling as I knew no better at the time. I discount an element failure in my Silvia from this as it was caused by the seller when demonstrating it in the shop (ran it dry I reckon) but that is another story.

My Gaggia is still going strong in the hands of a friend after many years with me.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've only got experience of my machine (a Racillio Silvia) but I think most decent brands upwards in price of and including the Gaggia entry level models are very reliable as long as they're looked after. You pretty much get what you pay for. If you go and buy a £100 Delonghi or Krups machine and then use it as much as the folks on here do you'll most likely be replacing it a few years down the line if not sooner. Best thing to do is give us a budget and tell us what you want to use it for i.e. mainly espresso or lattes etc. and we'll happily point you in the direction of something that'll suit you with a good reputation.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

My Pavoni has been in regular use since 1995, and other than routine seal and gasket replacement has never missed a beat. Still going strong.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've seen some pretty old Faema's still in use, and a good number of Gaggia machines last 10+ years

The machines that are looked after the best last the longest. Machine maintenance is an important factor in machine longevity


----------



## andymort (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm looking for something where beans and water go in, you press a button and it delivers espresso. Should also be able to froth milk as mostly latte's. Probably 4/500 pounds.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

3 main players are Delonghi, Jura and Gaggia

I'd be inclined to contact Chris at Xpresscoffee for his thoughts


----------

